# Correct Club Face Poition in the Backswing



## One Planer (Mar 20, 2014)

.... Specifically at the top of the back swing.

I had an issue with a hooded clubface that was causing issues through my swing. My pro highlighted the issue and prescribed a set of drills to help. 

Here's a couple of images from February's lesson:

Half way back (Feb '14):






At the top (Feb '14):






As you can see from the 1st picture the club head is in a very closed position relative to my spine angle. This is also reflected in my position at the top of the swing.

After going through drills for the last 4 weeks, I now feel I'm in a better position through the back swing. Here's the stills from last nights lesson:

Half way back (Mar '14):






At the top (Mar '14):






Much better half way back, I think we can agree on that. Position at the top is a little better too. Here's a side-by-side comparison:

Half way Feb vs Mar):






At the top (Feb vs Mar)






Looks and feels much better if I'm being honest. 

As you can see from the images I don't swing the club to parallel, not even close  . In last night's lesson, my pro had me doing, what he called the "John Daly", and swinging to parallel (or the feeling of over-swinging). This didn't work for me at all, to which he 100% agreed. To say I was erratic would be an understatement :smirk: .

Here's my question to the forum experts:

_*In your opinion.* If I were to swing the club to parallel at the top, would the club head lines (Shown in pictures at the top) match, or be close to, the plane of the left arm?_


All opinions, as always, welcome.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea - but I love looking at your range.
Makes mine look like million dollars!!:rofl::thup::cheers:


----------



## the_coach (Mar 20, 2014)

Assuming you got to P2 by just continuing your body/shoulder turn & nothing else (as should be the case), then the angles would stay the same.
Wondering what thinking behind it prompted the question?


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 20, 2014)

I think I agree with the coach........to my eye the lines drawn at the top of the at the top pictures bear no relevance at all to the club face!


----------



## socky (Mar 20, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			to my eye the lines drawn at the top of the at the top pictures bear no relevance at all to the club face!
		
Click to expand...



THIS!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 20, 2014)

Apologies for the mis-leading title.

It relates more to the leading edge of the clubface mirroring the plane of the left arm. If I were to swing to parallel, apparently, the two lines (Arm plane and leading edge) would run parallel.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## the_coach (Mar 20, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Apologies for the mis-leading title.It relates more to the leading edge of the clubface mirroring the plane of the left arm. If I were to swing to parallel, apparently, the two lines (Arm plane and leading edge) would run parallel.Hope that makes sense 

Click to expand...

I understand your meaning, but it's not really anything you need to be concerned over to be honest. 

The club face/left arm leading edge angle you already formed wouldn't change tho unless you independently changed your left wrist angle or relaxed your grip or lifted your arms or collapsed arms at the elbows.
 As long as none of these other things happen from 3/4's to parallel & your arms & club stop when your body pivot/shoulder turn stops, your good to go.

The important point is once you get to P1, at his position there's a small window of variance in what is a good 'leading edge' angle. Good is from the leading edge being at 90d (toe up) to the horizontal line, to the leading edge being parallel to the spine angle. Any angle at or between these two positions is 'goldilocks', any position outside of these two positions will have to lead to compensatory moves in the downswing to get the clubface back to 'square' through impact.


----------

